# exercise and feeding ?????



## petespoiled (Jun 4, 2011)

i run my dogs about 1-1/12 miles a day.. i feed them about 1 hr before, i was wondering if i should wait til after the run. if so how long after?.. thank u


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

i personally like to feed koda 1 hour or so after a walk/run, i noticed that when i feed him before he is kinda "Sluggish" and gets winded quicker. Plus i think it is also a good thing to feed him after a workout because it makes them feel like they worked for their food if that makes sense. if you decide to feed him before a workout make sure you wait at least an hour after feeding to exercise or else your dogs are at risk of bloat. :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you feel like running after you have just eaten a big meal? Probably not. I'd feed them either early in morning or late at night. I'd be worried about bloat.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I feed my pup after we go for his exercise as well, not before.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually feed Loki after also..because I heard that they see it as working for their food. I haven't kept track of how long after the walk I feed him though, just when he's settled down for a while...how long should I be waiting? do they lose the sense that they are "working for it" if you wait too long?

Also I usually walk him, let him settle, and then feed him out of his treat dispenser to get that last bit of energy. Would him being forced to eat slower reduce the risk of bloat?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I feed my girl twice a day and I feed about an hour or more after I excercise her. You need to worry about bloat and running them an hour after they eat isn't a good move so I would feed them after your workout


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

we free feed so tini eats when ever but i watch his habits he never eats at night until its time to go to bed or until after he goes for his walk/work out at like 11 pm, usually after his work out he pigs out.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If you feed twice a day- once in the morning and once after your dog is completely cooled down from working out. Usually 30-60 mins. Don't feed right before, as others have mentioned bloat.


----------



## petespoiled (Jun 4, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> If you feed twice a day- once in the morning and once after your dog is completely cooled down from working out. Usually 30-60 mins. Don't feed right before, as others have mentioned bloat.


ok, thank u, 1 hour after a workout sounds good


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

petespoiled said:


> ok, thank u, 1 hour after a workout sounds good


I personally do it about 30-40 mins. Once the breathing calms down. You will know. Don't go to long forcing the body to go into a catabolic state.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> If you feed twice a day- once in the morning and once after your dog is completely cooled down from working out. Usually 30-60 mins. Don't feed right before, as others have mentioned bloat.


:goodpost: I would wait at least an hour and make sure after your run you let the dog cool down and offer only a little bit of water then coll down completely before letting them drink as much as they want. Letting them gorge on water right after a run can cause bloat so wait till they cool down.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: I would wait at least an hour and make sure after your run you let the dog cool down and offer only a little bit of water then coll down completely before letting them drink as much as they want. Letting them gorge on water right after a run can cause bloat so wait till they cool down.


Agree. On harder days or hotter days, I take the water away after a few gulps. I give it back about 30-40 mins later. Now that I think of it- I usually feed just under an hour.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed twice a day but on the days I really work out the dogs I only feed once at night. Like on days we go to Schutzhund I leave early in the am and do not get back till mid day. I work them hard, let them cool down for about 15 min then give water. They get their full rations for they day when they eat at night before bed. I just adjust their feeding schedule according to their work out.


----------



## Gullhead (Jul 20, 2011)

i jus free feed my 8month pit cross mastiff he dosent seem 2 eat dog food doe he likes dryfood but doesnt seem 2 eat wet food any1 help?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Only offer a good kibble twice a day, if he does not eat what you put down in a few minutes then pick up the food and try again at night. This may go on for several days DO NOT GIVE IN, when he is hungry enough he will eat when you offer food. I have had dogs take up to 7 days before deciding to eat, after that they pretty much eat when you put the food down. Dogs are not dumb they will eat when they get hungry enough. Free feeding is not good.


----------



## Gullhead (Jul 20, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Only offer a good kibble twice a day, if he does not eat what you put down in a few minutes then pick up the food and try again at night. This may go on for several days DO NOT GIVE IN, when he is hungry enough he will eat when you offer food. I have had dogs take up to 7 days before deciding to eat, after that they pretty much eat when you put the food down. Dogs are not dumb they will eat when they get hungry enough. Free feeding is not good.


cheers mate


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Not mention, If you have feed before they exercise, they are not very attentive. They sometimes have other things on their mind, like taking a crap or piss.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I ALWAYS feed after a workout, about 1 hour afterwards. This allows the dog plenty of time to cool down. Also the body is fatigued, it is looking to replace what it lost during the workout so I like to feed the body then.


----------

